# Serpent Mini AND EC Coils



## Glytch (23/8/16)

Anyone have stock of 22mm Serpent Mini RTA AND EC 0.3ohm coils for the Melo 3?

Looking for a vendor that has stock of both items.


----------



## Cespian (23/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Anyone have stock of 22mm Serpent Mini RTA AND EC 0.3ohm coils for the Melo 3?
> 
> Looking for a vendor that has stock of both items.



Hey Bud

Check out vape cartel. I assume its the iJust2 coils youre after (0.3ohm). I have included the links to the other compatible coils as well. 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/serpent-mini-rta
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/ecr-head-kit
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/melo2-tc-coils-5-pack?variant=14324524035
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/eleaf-ijust-2-coils


----------

